# New Mac Cinema Display



## Jude (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi
New user here. I've been browsing the forum and have found it really useful. I recently (this weekend) switched from PC to MAC and have a cinema display attached to laptop.  I'm not very IT but the cinema display doesn't look very sharp. I've got the resolution set at 162' x 12'', am I missing something apart from IT skills. 
Thanks
Apologies if post in wrong place.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 27, 2008)

The native resolution of the 23" Cinema Display (thanks for including it in your signature!) is 192'x12''.  Try setting your resolution to 192'x12'' and see how that looks.


----------



## Jude (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Mark, Looks much better.


----------

